# Those moss-ball things



## Betta splendens

Hey what's the deal on those little moss algae ball things?


Like what are they? and what are they called?

Are they naturally occurring in a ball, or if not how do they get it as one? 

Are they supposed to be stationary or just to float around? 

Pros and cons?

Thanks~


----------



## SueM

They are not a true moss, they are more of a moss/algae and they acquire naturally in a lake in Japan. They are great for taking up nutrients that algae love. They just roll around on the bottom of the tank on their own, sometimes they bob up and down probably do air saturation. If they get a little "dusty" looking you just gently squeeze them but don't disturb the shape. Beware of Loaches or sharks, because they love to dig into em. They propagate by splitting them selves.


----------



## Betta splendens

So they're a natural ball? Do they ever like get into plants thus crushing or bending or uprooting them? 

Also what are they called?


----------



## SueM

*They are called Japanese Moss Balls Cladophora aegagropila 
Heres a couple good sites to read up on 
http://www.tropica.dk/productcard_1.asp?id=000C
http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Plant, Japanese Moss Balls.htm
*


----------



## mesapod

those things are so weird.


----------



## Guest

Those are cool...I've always wanted one, or 2...i like how they take nutrients out that algae love. I have bad algae problems in my 10 gallon...

I like your siggy/avatar beki...very cool


----------



## Ice Prince

those are really weird. cool siggy/avy.


----------



## Damon

They are a nusiance algae. There are a cpl of species of them and the moss ball people sell are the most "timid" form of them. They can get out of control and a cladoraphora outbreak in your tank is one of the hardest to erradicate. These are safe and take a huge mistake for them to spread. Good nutrient hog.


----------

